# Adobe Photoshop CS and ImageReady CS installation problem



## _Wintermute_ (Feb 24, 2005)

I am trying to install both Adobe Photoshop CS and ImageReady CS, but each time I get up to a certain point in the installation, I recieve the same error message. I get to the point "Installing Common Files", then I recieve the following message;

Unhandled Exception

Error Number: 0x80040702
Description: Failed to load DLL: CMapFileInfo

Setup will now terminate

I have no idea why this keeps happening, but it happens without fail every time I try and install. Any help on this matter would be great.


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

You should contact Adobe, it will be for free.
Good luck
uly7


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What is your OS and PC specs?


----------



## robm23 (Mar 25, 2005)

Im having exactly the same problem - If the owner of this thread got it sorted (or anyone else) - please let me know - what i need to do.....

Many Thanks in advance!

Pulling my hair out here!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy robm23
Did you try to contact Adobe?

buck


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 24, 2002)

the same thing happend to me too. 
Never learnt the reason, but I had to reinstall fresh windows these software to install.


----------



## JacobBEAN (Oct 19, 2005)

I had this problem and was very frustrated, and was not able to find an answer anywhere on the web. So I was overjoyed to find out that I had a trojan horse on my computer that would not allow me to install either Adobe Premiere or Encore DVD. This must apply to all Adobe Apps, since I have read of other users having problems with Photoshop and Illustrator. Previously my roommate had tried to install a pirated copy of an Adobe app on my computer and ran a "crack" that he downloaded to try and make it work. This must have installed some type of virus, because previously I had no trouble installing other apps from Adobe(that were actually legitimately purchased). I ran a virus check using the free Avast! Antivirus Home Edition. I would post a link but the admins here don't trust me not to advertise so it won't let me.

As soon as I ran this the problem was solved. Now I just have to wonder, is Adobe distributing fake cracks that they are not telling people about to try and stop piracy? Or is this just a coincidence on my machine, and I had a virus from somewhere else. Either way, it should work. I guess just buy the real thing, or avoid running downloaded cracks if pirating. Good luck to all.


----------

